# First HT - $600 budget



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm from Brazil, and here the prices of a good HT system are simply prohibitive... so, i'm going to
NY next month, and I'd like to buy some good equipment there. But I understand nothing about the technicalities, 
so I'm looking for some guidance. My budget is around 600 dollars, but I don't know if its better to buy a complete ht (like the onkyo s5600, for exemple) or to buy a receiver and the speakers separately. The main purpose of the system would be to plug my ps3 (and soon, my ps4!!). I'd also like some wifi connection, to stream some Spotify music to the receiver. At the moment, I have a Philips 32pfl8606 tv (I don't know if the model is the same in USA) and a pretty mediocre ht from Samsung (don't remember the model) with a dvd player.

My room is pretty small, and the shape is not good for putting the rear speakers in the right place. So, I have to put all of them in the front.... It would be great to have the possibility of using some adapter to connect the rear speakers via wifi. But I don't know if that would mess with the sound quality. And I don't mind if the system is 5.1 or 7.1. And since I will be connecting two videogames, it has to have two hdmi outputs, right? if possible, 1.4 arc. 

So, based on that, I'd appreciate some help of you guys. Thanks a lot.

P.S.: could you also give me some advice about the best audio connection for the ps3? I've heard that the optical is better than the HDMI, is that true?


----------



## maddog2099 (Jun 14, 2013)

If you aren't able to place the surround speakers in an optimum location then you might be better off just building a stereo system. Just get a receiver and a nice set of fronts and maybe a sub if budget allows. This will give you better sound for music than most Htib will, and if you aren't setting up your surrounds in a normal surround manor it kind of defeats the purpose of having them.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

According a Google Search, both optical and HDMI connections support 5.1 surround with only HDMI supporting 7.1 surround.
http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/audiooutput.html

Where in NY will you be shopping? NYC area? Other?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Considering you will have to ship this back with you to Brazil and your living spaces are generally smaller than ours. A HTIB system would be just fine. The Onkyo HTIB systems particularly the upper tear ones like the Onkyo HT-S9400 and the Onkyo HT-S7500


----------



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm staying in Manhattan, so I was thinking of buying at the B&H photo, or maybe online at accessories 4 less. Although, I don't know if refurbished is a good choice for me, because I can't rely on any type of warranty, since I'm no U.S. resident.

After doing some math, I noticed that my budget could be 800 dollars, so it gives me some more options... 
What dou you guys think about the combination: onkyo tx nr-626 (or the 616) + klipsch hd 500 (5 speakers + sub)?

The problem with the surrounds is that if I put them in the optimal position, the wires would be crossing the floor, so I would need some wireless
adapter to make put the surrounds, but I don't know how to do that, and if it can be done with any speakers and receivers...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont get any warranty even if its new given you will be bringing it into Brazil. Accessories4less is a very good place I have bought several items from them and not had any issues.


----------



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, seems my budget increased a little (again lol) - thing is: I have to make a quick decision, since Im going to buy this system next week. So, I did some search of other brands, and I'm leaning to buy the Marantz nr1504. I've seen some good reviews and opinions about the Pioneer sp-pk52fs speaker system, but also about the martin logan mlt-2's... So, what dou you guys think? The ML or the Pioneer? And if I go with the Pioneer, should I replace the sub with the BIC F12? And most important: would any of these setups work fine with the marantz? Thanks to all of you!

Edit: my budget is now at 1000-1200 dollars, maximum.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the Marantz and Pioneer would give you a pretty nice Home Theater for the price. Don't know much about the Pioneer or Bic F12 subs but I would guess the 12" F12 would out perform the 8" Pioneer.


----------



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

nova said:


> I think the Marantz and Pioneer would give you a pretty nice Home Theater for the price. Don't know much about the Pioneer or Bic F12 subs but I would guess the 12" F12 would out perform the 8" Pioneer.


The pioneers are 6 ohms and the bic sub is 8 ohms. Is there any problem to use them together?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. We hope that you will become part of the HTS community and enjoy both contributing to help others and find value in what others have posted.


----------



## rowe2424 (Nov 12, 2009)

romuloxr said:


> Hi everyone. I'm from Brazil, and here the prices of a good HT system are simply prohibitive... so, i'm going to
> NY next month, and I'd like to buy some good equipment there. But I understand nothing about the technicalities,
> so I'm looking for some guidance. My budget is around 600 dollars, but I don't know if its better to buy a complete ht (like the onkyo s5600, for exemple) or to buy a receiver and the speakers separately. The main purpose of the system would be to plug my ps3 (and soon, my ps4!!). I'd also like some wifi connection, to stream some Spotify music to the receiver. At the moment, I have a Philips 32pfl8606 tv (I don't know if the model is the same in USA) and a pretty mediocre ht from Samsung (don't remember the model) with a dvd player.
> 
> ...


Just today my cousin and i were listening to the Onkyo s5600, tHT-7500 and the HT-s9400 in a locak radio shack and the s5600 and HT-7500 were ok in the mids and highs but the subwoffers in both models were terrible, they sounded as if they were busted subwoofers at 48 on the a/v receiver it comes with. The HT-s9400 on the other hand was good all round. The subwoofer was clean and some what strong at mid to high volumes and with low hz, however we did not feel it in our chest or on the ground but the shelves and the windows in the store were rattling and flexing. The HT-s9400 is one of the better HTIB that i have checked on. It is no dedicated 5.1 or 7.1 system from klipsch or the others. Right now the HT-s9400 is US$791 and the HT- s7500 is US$799 on amazon.com.

My advice is to save up and wait for Christmas. I personally am looking to put together my home theater system than buy a HTIB as for the same price you get a better deal IMO.


----------



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

The thing is that I can't wait for xmas, since I'm going next week to NY. I've posted here about other options, I'm thinking of buying a marantz nr-1540, with either a martin logan mlt-2, or the pioneer sp-pk52f (but instead of their sub, I'll change for the BIC F-12). I'm still thinking about which of those 2 combinations is the best one.


Edit: I just saw that the Marantz nr1540 is 50w per channel. Isn't that too low for handling 120-150 watts speakers and a 475w sub?


----------



## rowe2424 (Nov 12, 2009)

romuloxr said:


> The thing is that I can't wait for xmas, since I'm going next week to NY. I've posted here about other options, I'm thinking of buying a marantz nr-1540, with either a martin logan mlt-2, or the pioneer sp-pk52f (but instead of their sub, I'll change for the BIC F-12). I'm still thinking about which of those 2 combinations is the best one.
> 
> 
> Edit: I just saw that the Marantz nr1540 is 50w per channel. Isn't that too low for handling 120-150 watts speakers and a 475w sub?


In my opinion, yes it is too little. Check the Denon AVR-1713 on amazon.com.


----------



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

rowe2424 said:


> In my opinion, yes it is too little. Check the Denon AVR-1713 on amazon.com.


It seems the 1713 is pretty good. The 2313CI is priced at 450 dollars on accessories4less (refurbished). WOuld that be a good deal? It's a 7,2 avr, but I can use it with a 5.1 speaker system, right?


----------



## rowe2424 (Nov 12, 2009)

romuloxr said:


> It seems the 1713 is pretty good. The 2313CI is priced at 450 dollars on accessories4less (refurbished). WOuld that be a good deal? It's a 7,2 avr, but I can use it with a 5.1 speaker system, right?


Like you, i also live outside the US and if something were to go wrong with the refurbished product you would need to send it back unless you can find a person qualified enough to fix it in Brazil. I, like you, have been referred to accessories for less by the guys here, the prices are excellent but the refurbished part scares me but check with the guys here, they know more than me as they are advising me as well on my choices for my home theater system.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

With a small room, tight budget, and speaker placement issues....I would recommend getting better speakers vs more speakers.
Since you listened to a couple systems and were unimpressed with the subwoofer I am going to take that into consideration with my suggestions.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078 

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...&crid=241&cat_name=Klipsch+Bookshelf+Speakers ( use TV15 code in the cart )

In my opinion I would risk it at accessories for less and buy the $250 AVR of your choice.
Newegg also has some decent prices on some of the Pioneers if you can't convince yourself to go the refurb route.

Spend your budget on higher quality speakers, and don't worry so much about the AVR, they are all different but in the end the speakers make a much bigger difference in what you will be hearing.


----------



## rowe2424 (Nov 12, 2009)

chashint said:


> With a small room, tight budget, and speaker placement issues....I would recommend getting better speakers vs more speakers.
> Since you listened to a couple systems and were unimpressed with the subwoofer I am going to take that into consideration with my suggestions.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
> 
> ...


If you check my thread here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-system-recommendations/68206-expert-help-need-pronto.html you would see i originally chose the klipsch subwoofer but i was told it can be muddy and most reviews keep saying they come with loose ports or broken grills but i still like it. I also am looking at the new Earthquake FF12 subwoofer. Check my post and tell me what you think, i would love the input.


----------



## romuloxr (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, I was hoping to buy the klipsch bookshelves, center and sub, but I'm glad I didn't.... Because I have a 500 dollars limit to bring stuff from USA without paying customs and taxes. I have to pay 50% of the value that exceeds this limit. So, I wouldn't have the money to cover this absurdly high tax, and my ht would be held by the customs personnel, until I had the money to pay.... So, I went with the plan B: I ordered today the pioneer andrew jones center and bookshelves, with the bic f12 sub and the onkyo tx-nr616 avr. Given the small size of my apartment, I think I got a pretty good deal, and it fits in my budget (with a little stretching, but anyway...) So, I hope that by the time I arrive in NY next week, the package will be there waiting for me. I wanna thank all you guys for the extremely helpful opinions, and probably I would seek your aid again when I come back, because I understand nothing about the advanced setup necessary to get a real good quality sound. Any tips about that would be most welcome.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I think u won't be disappointed with your decision to go with the pioneers they are very good speakers. I have the whole setup minus the sub, and love it. Enjoy


----------

